# Pics- My new pairs carriage is finished, well very nearly- lol



## Jules (Feb 12, 2014)

My husband has gotten my new carriage to a point where it is ready to show in!!!! He just needs to add the brackets to hold my carriage lamps and we are all set for a show next weekend. Wahooooooo!

We - and when I say we, I mean DH- is going to rebuild the front end ( different set up for the pole plus ability to add a set of shafts) but that is not critical at this point, just something we - he lol- is going to do so that it is absolutely spot on for what my ponies and I need.

I think he has done a beautiful job. It is very light (aluminium except wheels) and comfortable to drive in. I am SO happy with it!


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 12, 2014)

Jules, that has turned out beautifully!!!!




.What a sweet husband you have to help you make your dreams come true.



Good luck at the show and make sure to post PICTURES..hehehe.But most of all,have FUN..


----------



## Barefootin (Feb 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, DH is very talented Looks very nice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2014)

Stunning! Where will the lamps attach?


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 12, 2014)

Did he build this?? WOW. That is a very nice looking carriage.

What would I have to do to get one??? LOL.

Looking forward to seeing pics of it hooked. Don't forget to share!!


----------



## diamond c (Feb 12, 2014)

VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 13, 2014)

You should start marketing them! Great job!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 13, 2014)

It is awesome. congradulations.


----------



## Jules (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments, it turned out well, being the first carriage he ever made.

There was some discussion about Kingstons wheels a while back For those interested, the wheels are the 21" steel wheels from Kingstons and the suspension was four double elliptical springs from a Silver Penny Farm. The ride in the carriage is super smooth.


----------



## misty'smom (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful carriage! Good Luck at your show next weekend!!!


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 20, 2014)

I sometimes fancy myself as a fabricator (and have the truck to prove it) but that is very fine work. Truly beautiful.


----------



## romewhip (Feb 20, 2014)

That is super! Seriously, there really is a market for ultra light weight carriages...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, there is a large market for a carriage such as Jules' husband made. However, they are located in Australia, so shipping would be quite prohibitive. Jules had to wait quite a long time for her wheels and springs. And once again, lovely job Jules! Can't wait to see photos from your show!


----------



## Jules (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't get to go to the show as it turns out



Hercules was (still, is!) lame following a visit from the farrier last Wednesday :/

Thanks for the great comments, I am so thrilled with the carriage!


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh Jules, what a shame!!.If a farrier made my horse lame I would be looking for a new farrier..There is NO reason to trim a horse that close..I hope Hercules gets better soon.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 26, 2014)

Especially when used for driving. (DAMHIK....



)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2014)

Jules said:


> I didn't get to go to the show as it turns out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inquiring minds want to know--what did the farrier do to cause lameness? Shorten the toe? The heel?


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2014)

He put a nail too high...which is easy to do with a hoof that is 2.5" high. He came out and removed the shoe right away and felt awful. He has been shoeing them for the past year and does such a great job generally.

I used hoofboots when I was driving a single and found them GREAT. Very occasionally after splashing through puddles I would lose one, so with the pair, I thought if that happened, stopping and re-booting on my own would be less safe, so have shoes specially made for them now.

We do most of our driving on roads or rough rocky trails and my ponies simply cannot to it barefoot. I miss the convenience (and cheapness!) of using of hoof boots though.

Hercules is much better now and had a drive yesterday as the pics below show


----------

